# Micturation Syncope



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 12, 2016)

That was exciting. Passed out after getting up to urinate last night. Hit the floor hard.  Not feeling all that great this morning. Anyone else ever experience this?


----------



## frank raud (Dec 12, 2016)

Never heard of it, had to look it up. Could be scary stuff. See your doctor about this.


----------



## elder999 (Dec 12, 2016)

BIll-getting old sucks, and MT is no place to seek medical advice.

See a doctor!!

In the meantime, when you get up to pee, sit on the edge of the bed a few seconds. Remember to breathe when you pee. 

Otherwise, I got nuthin'...but see a doctor!


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Dec 12, 2016)

Never had that happen, but I do tend to have low blood pressure so occasionally I'll get real light headed if I'm lying down and stand up too quickly. When that does happen, it's immediate so I would notice before I got to the bathroom.

I'll second the recommendation to check with your doctor, just to make sure it's not a sign of anything more serious.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 12, 2016)

elder999 said:


> BIll-getting old sucks, and MT is no place to seek medical advice.
> 
> See a doctor!!
> 
> ...



I plan to call my doctor, for all the good it will do.  His receptionist is about the meanest person I've ever had the displeasure of talking to on the phone.  Given his caseload, I'll probably be able to get in to  see him in March.

At the moment, only my knees hurt.  Apparently, my attempt to break porcelain with them didn't succeed.  I guess I must have folded up like an accordion.  Don't really remember it though.

I recall crawling back to bed, thinking, man, I'm glad I didn't die in the can.  How embarrassing that would have been.


----------



## elder999 (Dec 12, 2016)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I recall crawling back to bed, thinking, man, I'm glad I didn't die in the can.  How embarrassing that would have been.



Not particularly. It's more common (for men)than you think......glad you're okay.
(    10 Famous People Who Died on the Toilet - SevenPonds Blog)


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 12, 2016)

elder999 said:


> Not particularly. It's more common (for men)than you think......glad you're okay.
> (    10 Famous People Who Died on the Toilet - SevenPonds Blog)



I know it's common, that's why I wanted to make it back to bed first.  One of my sisters used to work in a nursing home, she said that's generally how they find the old guys, dead on the toilet.  Don't want to go out that way.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 12, 2016)

See you doctor Bill!


----------



## Buka (Dec 12, 2016)

Hope you feel better, Bill.

I have some strange stuff going on with me as well. Love Googling and reading my symptoms "frequently occur in older males". Maybe we should start our own thread....and then go out and strangle the crap out of some twenty something year olds just for kicks.

 As for dying on the can, not too bad of a way to go. It would depend on what I was reading, though.

Kind of like the old joke, "_I want to die in my sleep like my grandpa - not screaming like the people who were riding in the back of his bus_".

Keep us posted, bro.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 12, 2016)

It has already been said, see a doctor Bill. And if you are not happy with your current doctor, or his office, or if they are not taking your issues seriously...find another doctor.



Buka said:


> Kind of like the old joke, "_I want to die in my sleep like my grandpa - not screaming like the people who were riding in the back of his bus_".



That reminded me of the only thing I ever heard Emo Philips say that I thought was funny.

"I always try and remember my grandfather's last words.....'a truck'"


----------



## Steve (Dec 12, 2016)

Have you considered not going to bed drunk?


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 12, 2016)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I recall crawling back to bed, thinking, man, I'm glad I didn't die in the can.  How embarrassing that would have been.


One of my simple goals in life is to die with my pants on.  Because I've been to way too many DOA calls where the victim was on the can, without their pants...

Follow up with your doc...  Won't be surprised if it was just low BP from getting up sudden-like, but not something I would encourage blowing off, either..


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 13, 2016)

It's more common with bowel movements than urination, but basically what usually happens is the vegas nerve gets stimulated, resulting in a decreased in HR and BP. And when they drop far enough... so do you.
However, similar events can occur with a large number of abnormal heart rhythms. So you absolutely need evaluated. You may need to wear an event monitor or have a tilt test or (insert long list of tests). A lot will depend on your history, but from what I recall, some further evaluation is a really good idea.
Sorry Bill. Hope everything is ok.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Dec 13, 2016)

Steve said:


> Have you considered not going to bed drunk?


You again? What nonsense, is this?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Dec 13, 2016)

I had this happen to me, recently, and they cleaned out my ears. I thought I was gonna die.


----------



## Steve (Dec 13, 2016)

Touch Of Death said:


> You again? What nonsense, is this?


it was tongue in cheek.   Jeez.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Dec 13, 2016)

Steve said:


> it was tongue in cheek.   Jeez.


Don't worry. We know that you would never _really_ advocate not going to bed drunk.


----------



## Steve (Dec 13, 2016)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Don't worry. We know that you would never _really_ advocate not going to bed drunk.


Waking up drunk.  That's when you have a real problem.  

 I hope this is nothing serious.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Dec 13, 2016)

Ear infection, just sayin'...


----------



## JR 137 (Dec 13, 2016)

Touch Of Death said:


> Ear infection, just sayin'...



Best case scenario, and hopefully it is.

To all of you who say you don't want to be found dead on the toilet - why not?  It's not like you'll be around to hear the ridicule.  

Bill - Don't mess around with this.  See a doc.


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 13, 2016)

jks9199 said:


> One of my simple goals in life is to die with my pants on.  Because I've been to way too many DOA calls where the victim was on the can, without their pants...
> 
> Follow up with your doc...  Won't be surprised if it was just low BP from getting up sudden-like, but not something I would encourage blowing off, either..


(I also want to arrest a clown -- in full costume.)


----------



## JowGaWolf (Dec 13, 2016)

Bill Mattocks said:


> That was exciting. Passed out after getting up to urinate last night. Hit the floor hard.  Not feeling all that great this morning. Anyone else ever experience this?


blood pressure, sinus, brain issues.  There are numerous reasons for why someone would pass out like that.  The only real way to know is to see a doctor so that he can start checking off the possibilities and determine what isn't causing it.

Good thing you didn't head butt anything when you passed out.


----------



## Buka (Dec 14, 2016)

jks9199 said:


> (I also want to arrest a clown -- in full costume.)



Had a memo at roll call a couple weeks ago about that very thing. Apparently, the whole clown/crime thing has reached here as well. There have been multiple incidents, a couple of them violent.

I never liked clowns, they creep me out for some reason, always have. Not in a "oh no" way, more in a "bury the fk'r behind the projects" kind of way.  As the old song goes -_ Send in the clowns_.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Dec 14, 2016)

Buka said:


> Had a memo at roll call a couple weeks ago about that very thing. Apparently, the whole clown/crime thing has reached here as well. There have been multiple incidents, a couple of them violent.
> 
> I never liked clowns, they creep me out for some reason, always have. Not in a "oh no" way, more in a "bury the fk'r behind the projects" kind of way.  As the old song goes -_ Send in the clowns_.


Beside, clowns are racist. They stumble around in Irish Face.


----------



## Tames D (Dec 14, 2016)

Bill Mattocks said:


> That was exciting. Passed out after getting up to urinate last night. Hit the floor hard.  Not feeling all that great this morning. Anyone else ever experience this?


I hope it's nothing serious. Could it be a blood sugar thing?


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 14, 2016)

Buka said:


> Had a memo at roll call a couple weeks ago about that very thing. Apparently, the whole clown/crime thing has reached here as well. There have been multiple incidents, a couple of them violent.
> 
> I never liked clowns, they creep me out for some reason, always have. Not in a "oh no" way, more in a "bury the fk'r behind the projects" kind of way.  As the old song goes -_ Send in the clowns_.


It's been a goal of mine since I started... 

Every hear someone describe an idiot as a clown?  Like "what'd that clown do to get arrested?"...  I want to arrest a CLOWN for real.

As for the creepy clowns... Yeah, they need to get dealt with.


----------



## KangTsai (Dec 16, 2016)

I once sat down on a plastic chair for something over two hours. I did pass out for five seconds and fell over, but that was just the blood from my head rushing down to ensure my leg wouldn't rot and fall off. Same experience, not nearly as serious though! Hope you get it sorted with a good doctor.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Dec 16, 2016)

Glad your fall only left you with banged-up knees.

I've never had this specifically with urination, but my BP is low enough I commonly get light-headed if I stand too quickly from laying down or from seiza. In many cases, the world goes gray. I've fallen down a few times over the years, though I've only ever lost a second or two of consciousness and never had an injury. After looking up the term, I think I'll be a prime candidate for that in a few years. Something to look forward to.


----------



## JR 137 (Dec 16, 2016)

Buka said:


> Had a memo at roll call a couple weeks ago about that very thing. Apparently, the whole clown/crime thing has reached here as well. There have been multiple incidents, a couple of them violent.
> 
> I never liked clowns, they creep me out for some reason, always have. Not in a "oh no" way, more in a "bury the fk'r behind the projects" kind of way.  As the old song goes -_ Send in the clowns_.





jks9199 said:


> It's been a goal of mine since I started...
> 
> Every hear someone describe an idiot as a clown?  Like "what'd that clown do to get arrested?"...  I want to arrest a CLOWN for real.
> 
> As for the creepy clowns... Yeah, they need to get dealt with.



Forget arresting them...


----------

